# GPU-Z Private Beta Testers Needed



## W1zzard (Feb 7, 2015)

Post your system specs here to be considered for invite.

Looking for all OS (W8/7/XP, 32&64-bit), and all vendors (Intel, AMD, NVIDIA, S3) and also older devices.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 7, 2015)

Older AMD  +   ATI

W7 64
Gigabyte  970a ds3
Athlon iix 4 640
Powercolor hd5850
8 gb kingston ram 1333
500gb hdd

and/or

W7 64
Gigabyte ga 880 g
Athlon ii x4 630   unlocked l3 cache
Radeon hd 5770
4gb kingston 1333
1 tb  hdd  + 750hdd

these are available now, others are available but less accessible   i.e. upstairs


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 7, 2015)

Asus P9 X79 Pro 
16 GB Corsair 1600Mhz, 9-9-9-24 (though since a water hiccup, now only showing as 12GB)
i7 3930k
EVGA GTX780ti Classified (in sli, hydrocopper blocks installed)
Win7 64 bit on Samsung 840 EVO SSD.

What you testing for?


----------



## AsRock (Feb 7, 2015)

Processor: i5 2500k \ i7 3770k
Motherboard: ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 \ ASRock Z77 Extreme 4
Cooling: GeminII S524 \ XIGMATEK Gaia SD1283 with Couger \ ZM-MFC2
Memory: Samsung 1600 16GB \ Samsung 1600 16GB
Video Card(s): XFX HD6770 \ XFX DD R9-290X-EDFD
Hard Disk(s): 2x intel ssd x25 G2 80GB \ Team Group Dark L3 120GB +2 Corsair Force GT's 120GB
Optical Drive: TEAC exturnal DVD drive
LCD/CRT Model: Samsung 204B 20.1inch ( Native 12x16 ) \ Toshiba 40" HDTV ( Native 1920x1080 )
Case: ARK Black HTPC 400BA \ VA8000BWS
Sound Card: HDMI ONKYO TX-SR608\ Yamaha RX-V375 +TANNOY MERCURY F4+ Polk Audio RTI4 + Polk Audio C1
Power Supply: CoolMax CXI-600B \ SeaSonic 750KM3 ( X-750 )
Software: Windows Vista Ultimate 64Bit \Win 7


----------



## Holythief (Feb 7, 2015)

i5 4670k
Asus z87 pro
Corsair 8gb 1600mhz
Msi Gtx gaming 970
Samsung 850 pro (OS)
WD Blue 1tb
Win 8.1 64 bit


----------



## zsolt_93 (Feb 7, 2015)

I have available various Intel and nVidia chips on Windows7/8.1. Fermi mobile and desktop, Haswell IGP, Ivy IGP, Sandy IGP, HD4500, GMA950. If i remember correctly some Radeon xpress too/ Radeon 9600 mobile on XP, not sure of that though.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 7, 2015)

Intel Xeon E5-2687W
Asus Rampage IV Black Edition
32GB Corsair Dominators
Geforce GTX 980 SLI
SanDisk Extreme Pro 1TB
Windows 10 Tech Preview Build 9926


----------



## RCoon (Feb 7, 2015)

Well I beta tested 0.8.1, so go ahead and count me in. Will use it for the benchmarks


Processor: i5 4670
Motherboard: MSI Z87M Gaming
Memory: Kingston Beast 2133 16GB
Video Card(s): MSI Gaming 970 OC
Hard Disk(s): Samsung 840 250GB EVO|WD 1TB
Sound Card: Asus Xonar D2X
Power Supply: Seasonic 660W Platinum Modular
Software: Win 8.1 Pro


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 7, 2015)

Serveral rigs available:

Intel 4790K
AsRock Z97 Extreme6
24GB DDR3-1600
GTX 970
Windows 8.1 Enterprise

AMD Phenom 960T
ASUS M5A99X Evo
16GB DDR3-1600
GTX 650 Ti
GT 640
Windows 7 Professional

AMD A10-6800K
AsRock FM2A75 Pro4
32GB DDR3-1600
HD 8670D(Integrated Graphics)
Windows 8.1 Professional

AMD A10-7850K
AsRock FM2A75 Pro4+
8GB DDR-1600
Radeon R7 Graphics(Integrated Graphics)
Windows 8.1 Professional

AMD Athlon 5350
ASUS AM1I-A
8GB DDR3-1600
Radeon R3 Graphics(Integrated Graphics - Currently not detected properly by GPU-Z)
Windows Server 2012 R2
Windows 7 Professional
Windows 8.1 Professional

Laptops:

Intel i3-3217u
4GB DDR3-1600
Intel HD 4000(Integrated)
Windows 8.1 Professional

Intel i5-4210u
8GB DDR3-1600
Intel HD 4400(Integrated)
Geforce 840m
Windows 8.1 Professional


----------



## v12dock (Feb 7, 2015)

W8.1 64BIT
MSI Z87-GD65
16GB Gskill 1600Mhz
Asus 280X DirectCU II
Samsung 840 Pro 256GB, 1TB WD Blue, 1TB Seagate SV35
Seasonic 760W Platinum


----------



## peche (Feb 7, 2015)

My specs,
*My personal  / Gaming PC:*
Processor:  intel i7 3770 / Socket FCLGA1155
Motherboard:  GIGABYTE GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3 Rev. 1.1
Cooling:  Thermaltake Water 3.0 Pro // Tt ThunderBladex4 / Glid Slim 120UV fans
Memory:  Kingston 16GB Custom Tt HeatSpreader // Hyperx Fan Cooled
Video Card:  GIGABYTE GTX 760 OC 2GB Rev. 2.0
Hard Disk(s):  Crucial M4 SSD / Seagate Barracuda 2TB / Seagate 320GB's
Optical Drive:  LG GSA-H62N SATA Dual Layer DVD Drive
LCD/CRT Model:  22" LG FLATRON
Case:  Custom moded Thermaltake Comander MS-ii
Sound Card:  On-board Dolby 5.1
Power Supply:  Themaltake TR2 700W 80plus bronce
Software:  Windows 7x64 Ultimate


also i would run it on Work computer,

*Everyday Work PC:*
Processor:  intel i7 970/  Socket LGA1156
Motherboard:  Intel DH55HC_
Cooling:  Thermaltake CLP0556
Memory:  Kingston 16GB 1333GHz
Video Card:  Ati Radeon HD 4800 Series  // 4850
Hard Disk(s):  Seagate Barracuda 500GB on Raid 0
Optical Drive:  LG GSA-H62N SATA Dual Layer DVD Drive
LCD/CRT Model: AOC e2243 FWSK x2 Displays
Case:  thermaltake v3
Sound Card:  On-board
Power Supply:  Themaltake smart 600W 80plus
Software:  Windows 7x64 Ultimate

_This last one runs from monday till saturday every week... i reboot it on saturdays and also shut down entire sundays...Thermal paste replaced every 9 / 12 months ..._


----------



## Toothless (Feb 7, 2015)

I7-4790k/16GB DDR3 1866MHZ Gskill/Gigabyte GA-Z97X Gaming 5/MSI GTX 660 OC/ 500GB HDD boot with 150GB+1TB storage.

With Windows 8.1 Professional 64bit

I can also include my laptop which is a AMD A6 3420m/8GB 1333mhz Gskill/HD6420g/Windows 8.1 Professional 64bit


----------



## commission3r (Feb 7, 2015)

Rampage IV GENE
i7 3820
Dominator GT 2000 C9 8GB
Noctua NH-U12S
Corsair AX850
Crucial M4128 Raid 0
Radeon 7950 oc X-fire
Alesis usb 2.0 speakers
Windows 7 Pro x64
Asus VX279Q


----------



## Finners (Feb 7, 2015)

i7 2700k
16GB (4x4GB 1866Mhz) DDR 3
Asrock z68 Extreme4
XFX r9 290 
Win 7 x64


----------



## 15th Warlock (Feb 7, 2015)

Can test on multiple rigs:

i7 5930K
Asus R5E X99
GTX980s in SLI
16GBs 3000MHz DDR4
Win 10 Pro Build 9926 64bit

i7 4770K
MSI Z87-GD65
290Xs in Xfire
16GBs 1866MHz DDR3
Win 8.1 Pro 64bit

i7 3930K
Asus RIVE X79
GTX Titans in SLI
16GBs 1866MHz DDR3
Win 8.1 Pro 64bit

i7 2600K
Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z
GTX680s in SLI
16GBs 1600MHz DDR3
Win 8.1 Pro 64bit

i7 4700HQ
MSI GS60 Ghost Pro
GTX870M
16GBs 1600MHz DDR3
Win 8.1 Pro 64bit


----------



## Maban (Feb 7, 2015)

i7-3930K
EVGA X79 Classified
GTX 680 Reference
16GB 2000MHz
Windows 7 Pro x64

Also have a GTS 250 I can test at request.


----------



## Nullifier (Feb 7, 2015)

i5 3570k
Asrock extreme4m soon to be gigabyte g1 sniper 3
Gigabyte gtx 970 g1 gaming sli
8gb Kingston hyperx beast 2400mhz
windows 10 64bit

Xeon X5660
Asus Rampage III
EVGA GTX 970 ACX 2.0
12gb Corsair Dominator 1600mhz CL9
windows 8.1 64bit


----------



## Naki (Feb 12, 2015)

Several systems here too:
Main system - see my profile (AMD Radeon R9 290 video card with 4 GB videoRAM).

2nd one - ASRock Z68 Pro3 (gen 1) (socket 1155), Intel Core i5, GeForce GTX 670 video card (2 GB), 16 GB RAM, Windows 8.1.
3rd one - ASUS H81M2 (socket 1150), Intel Core i3, AMD R7 260X video card (2 GB), 8 GB RAM, Windows 8.1.
4th system - ASRock B85M Pro 4 (socket 115), Intel Core i3, AMD 7790 card (1 GB), 8 GB RAM, Windows 7.
Laptop - Acer Aspire 7740G-334G50Mn, Intel Core i3, AMD Radeon 5650M card, 8 GB RAM, Windows 8.1.
Plus two systems with no dedicated GPUs, just the built-in Intel video, probably not of interest.


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 12, 2015)

Two systems i can offer

Desktop:
CPU: E8200
GPU: HD 2600xt 
Mobo: Asus P5KC
Memory: 4 GB DDR3 OCZ Black Edition
OS: Win 8.1

Laptop:
CPU: i7-4800MQ
GPU: Intel HD 4600 && Nvidia GeForce GT 470m
Mobo: no idea
Memory: 8 GB no idea on brand

Also hoping to get an AMD athlon II x4 system running soon that i can put to the cause also.

I have win7 install media so can set up a win7 system on my desktop too.


----------



## Black.Raven (Feb 12, 2015)

see profile


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Feb 12, 2015)

I have the following systems to test on-

Rig #1
CPU- i7 3930k@4.37ghz
MB- ASUS R4BE
RAM- Corsair Vengeance LP 2*8GB DDR3 1600
GPU- EVGA GTX 780ti SC ACX
PSU- XFX 750W XXX edition
Monitor- HP ZR30w 30" 2560*1600
Software- Windows 7 Ult 64 bit/Windows 10 BETA

Rig #2
CPU- i7 860@3.1ghz
MB- Gigabyte P55-UD3R
RAM- Corsair Vengence Blue  2*2GB DDR3 1600
GPU- MSI HD7770
PSU- PC Power and Cooling Turbocool 860
Monitor- ASUS 22" 1920*1080
Software- Windows 7 Ult 64 bit

Rig #3 (laptop)
CPU- AMD E300 
MB- Toshiba proprietary K12 IMC chipset, A40/A50 southbridge 
RAM- 3*1GB DDR3 1333
GPU- HD6310 onboard
Monitor- 15.6" 1366*768
Software- Windows 8.1 Pro


----------



## dimittrov (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## bihboy23 (Feb 12, 2015)

Processor:AMD Athlon x4 750k
Motherboard:MSI FM2-A75MA-E35
Cooling:Stock
Memory:Kingston HyperX Blu (2x4gb) 1600 Mhz
Video Card(s):HIS Radeon HD 7790 iTurbo
Hard Disk(s):WD Caviar Blue 320 GB
Optical Drive:CD/DVD Drive
LCD/CRT Model:HP 2009m 20-inch
Case:Rosewill Redbone
Sound Card:Integrated Realtek
Power Supply:Corsair CX430
Software:Windows 7


----------



## Gerelt (Feb 12, 2015)

AMD FX-6300 Vishera 6-Core 3.5GHz
ASUS M5A78L-Mlx PLus
XFX 280X DD
Windows 7 64 bit Ultimate


----------



## Hugis (Feb 12, 2015)

Q9550
Abit Ip35E
6Gb ddr2
EVGA GTX680
Win7 x64

QX9650
Asus striker 2 extreme
8Gb ddr3
Sparkle 9800gt
win7 x64  

Macbook(2007)
Intel..
2Gb
Win XP  x32


----------



## GigaByte (Feb 23, 2015)

-Core i7 3770k @ 4.3 GHz
-Asus P8Z77-V
-Mushkin Enhanced Blackline 16GB PC3-17000 @ 11-12-11-30-1T
-[SSD] Crucial MX100 512GB
-[HDD] Seagate 1TB 7200.12 RPM
-PC Power & Cooling Silencer 750 Quad
-EVGA GTX 970 4GB ACX 2.0 @ 1329/1930 MHz
-Asus Xonar DGX
-Windows 7 Ultimate x64 SP1


----------



## HammerON (Feb 23, 2015)

peche said:


> My specs,
> *My personal  / Gaming PC:*
> Processor:  intel i7 3770 / Socket FCLGA1155
> Motherboard:  GIGABYTE GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3 Rev. 1.1
> ...


I am a little confused in regards to your specs for your second computer. You state the CPU is a i7 970 /socket 1156. The i7 970 is socket LGA1366. It was one of my favorite crunching CPU's a few years ago. So what actually is your CPU?


----------



## bubbleawsome (Feb 23, 2015)

It's the most generic PC ever, but I'll put it up anyway

i5 4670k
MSI z87-G41 PCMate
8GB OEM 1333 DDR3
Gigabyte Windforce x3 R9 280x
480GB Sandisk UltraII SSD
1.25TB OEM Seagate 7200rpm
550w Rosewill HIVE PSU
Windows 8.1 64-bit


----------



## AhokZYashA (Feb 23, 2015)

i got 2 systems that i can use to test, 

my PC  
Core 2 Duo E7400 @3.5
2x2GB of DDR3
ASUS P5Q3
nvidia 9600GT
and few HDDs

my laptop
Core i5 4200U
6GB of DDR3
with a GT750M DDR5


----------



## Maban (Feb 23, 2015)

HammerON said:


> I am a little confused in regards to your specs for your second computer. You state the CPU is a i7 970 /socket 1156. The i7 970 is socket LGA1366. It was one of my favorite crunching CPU's a few years ago. So what actually is your CPU?


Typo. He meant 870.


----------



## Exceededgoku (Feb 23, 2015)

Main System:

AMD FX-8350
32GB RAM
R9 295X2
SSD SYSTEM DRIVE (ARECA 1882IX-12 WITH RAID0 - 6 x SANDISK ULTRA)


----------



## thejames10 (Feb 23, 2015)

http://puu.sh/g9ead/b2617f7846.png

Windows 10 64 Bit Build 9879


----------



## PHaS3 (Feb 23, 2015)

i5 3570k @ 4.5GHz
Corsair H100 AIO
8GB Corsair DDR3 1600
Asus P8Z77M-Pro
MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming OC
Soundblaster Recon3D PCIe Sound Card
Corsair HX620 620W PSU
4x WD Green HDD
1x WD Black HDD
1x Crucial MX100 128GB
32" Samsung 1080p TV + 20" 1600x900 Samsung LED monitor
Windows 8.1 Pro x64


----------

